# Changing accountant...looking for advice



## nbc (2 Mar 2004)

Hi there,
For a couple of reasons I am leaving my current accountant. A big one was that I believe he was too busy and was leaving a lot of the work to young lads in the office resulting in mistakes.Can anyone help with the following,

1) How does one choose an accountant and know whether they're decent etc. 
2) Do they tell you how much they are likely to charge you for their work?
3) Do I physically turn up at my old accountant's office and ask for my file or will my new accountant write requesting same?

I'm self employed with an income circa E100,000 and a couple of investment properties. I usually met my accountant once a year with a couple of A4 pieces of paper indicating my income and expenses for the year.
This years bill incl vat was aprox E900. Does this sound about right?

Would be grateful for any advice.
Regards
nbc


----------



## bubbles (2 Mar 2004)

I changed accountants last year as  they had become too big for my requirements, with bills to reflect their size.

there was no problem, I advised them why I was changing and wrote to them with the name of my new accountant, who then got whatever info. he required from them.

I think my ex accountant still has all my files, but did not check.

Accountants' fees of euro 900, incl. VAT, sound OK if they have to produce your profit and loss account, etc.

Before changing, I obtained recommendation from people (one from a friend and one from somebody who is in business) and asked for a quotation to do my tax return.

Depending where you live, why not give a ring to Tommy who participates on this board on a regular basis. His explanations are always very clear and comprehensive, a big plus in my books.

Regards
Bubbles


----------



## Vanill (2 Mar 2004)

*advice*

What part of the country are you in, I know a few accountants around the country that are very good with small businesses


----------



## Ham Slicer (3 Mar 2004)

nbc,

Why not call your accountant and go over your concerns.

His fee seems quite reasonable and if his work has previously been good maybe he can redeem himself quite easily.


----------



## nbc (3 Mar 2004)

*.*

Thanks guys,
Afraid there have been several errors over the past couple of years. Only for my own checking I would have lost several  thousand euro. Also not answering queries I might make by phone until several weeks later. Nice guy but I'm afraid I've had enough. 
Thanks for above comments. I'm in Dublin and would like someone who will deal with it himself rather than handing it to a junior and who is professional.
nbc


----------



## Tommy (3 Mar 2004)

*Re: .*

If you want to have all your work dealt with by the accountant himself and not be delegated to junior staff, then be prepared for (1) long delays and (2) sharp increases in fees. All practising accountants are busy people and most would simply would not have the time to complete all necessary work were they not delegating at least some of the work to others. Also delegating to junior (ie less highly paid) staff means that firms can reduce the labour cost involved in preparing accounts, computations etc. Without this, costs and charges would rocket.


----------



## jem (3 Mar 2004)

*Re: .*



> would like someone who will deal with it himself rather than handing it to a junior and who is professional.


I agree with Tommy with regard to having to have a junior do some of the work otherwise the fees would be far higher. I would sugest that you would go to a smaller Accountancy firm where you only have to ring the one person about your case. The way that I work and many other practices of simular size is that a junior will deal with the writing up of the VAt/Chequepayments/bank account while I deal with the actual completion of the accounts/doing the tax work etc. The client deals with myself. There are many other practices the same as this. Ask your friends in business as to how they get on with their accountant.


----------



## nbc (5 Mar 2004)

*.*

I take your point Tommy for sure. However delegating work to a junior resulting in errors causing me to pay considerably more income tax than actually due is not acceptable...to me at any rate. Perhaps others may think differently.
Thank you Jem. My accounts are extremely simple. Vat doesn't come into it at all and I don't hand in cheque books or receipts. I would imagine it's at most a couple of hrs work. If I'm paying professional fees I expect a professional to do the job. Am I being unfair?
nbc


----------



## Tommy (5 Mar 2004)

*Re: .*

Hi nbc

I've told you my own thoughts on your question. You can take them or leave them. I don't intend to get into any sort of debate or argument further on what I've said.


----------



## jacksprat (6 Mar 2004)

*above*

above response really shows why external regulation & supervision is needed in the accountancy industry


----------



## jem (6 Mar 2004)

*Re: above*



> above response really shows why external regulation & supervision is needed in the accountancy industry


 
. 
I realy don't understand your point at all. I assume that it is in response to Tommy's last post. 
Tommy gives his time free of charge to answering questions on this site. He doesn't have to you know. He is also an extremly well respected Accountant.If you don’t like the answer he gives but it is factually correct -well hard luck.
He gave his opinion in his previous post and explained the situation including 




> If you want to have all your work dealt with by the accountant himself and not be delegated to junior staff, then be prepared for (1) long delays and (2) sharp increases in fees


. 

It is exactly the same way in every profession or indeed any service industry. 

I notice that this is your first post in this topic bytw.
hope this helps


----------



## Bertha124 (9 Mar 2004)

*Accountant*

I know a good accountant who is currently trying to build a practice who is situated in Dublin (City Centre) but also lives in Drogheda. So if you are in either of these areas I am sure he would be interested in speaking to you. Let me know if you are interested


----------

